# Proper way to cull eggs



## CLP (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the hobby, and have a trio of tricolors that have started laying . The first clutch has about 15-20 eggs in it and from what I can see, only 2 look bad. They have also laid one smaller clutch of about 10 eggs a couple of days ago.

So, I am getting concerned about being overrun by tadpoles. I don't have the room to house too many froglets, but figure I can probably manage 2 dozen at most.That being said, I know I can pull additional eggs out before they start developing, but am wondering if there is anything I'm supposed to do to them besides "throw them out". My concern (and maybe this is just silly) is that if I throw them out and somehow they stay moist enough, they may continue to develop and I wouldn't want one of them to suffer.

Finally, I am planning to let some tads develop in the tank, but pull most once they have been transported. My intention is to do a communal tad tank as I understand Tricolors are OK this way. What I'm wondering is, can I add the "newer" tads once they are ready to the ones that will be about 5 days older or should I keep them separated? Thanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If your concerned about being humane, you can place the eggs into a 5-10% by volume ethanol solution, wait ten -15 minutes and then place them into a 75% ethanol solution for several hours and then discard them. 

When you discard them double bag them to help reduce the risk of pathogens like chytrid (which should have been killed by the alcohol) from being able to get into the enviroment. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I personally would not mix clutches. I keep each clutch separate. These guys do really good given a good amount of water. I notice a size difference in the froglets when they morph. Bigger froglets when I use bigger containers with water. I put each clutch in one of those sterlite....I think 6 or 8 quart I forget the size. The shoebox size. 

And yeah you can get overrun pretty easily. I have stopped pulling eggs because I have so many froglets right now from these.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

You could also offer tads to local froggers for sale/trade supplies /or give some away if you have too many.I doubt you would have a hard time finding someone local looking for tads.I hate waisting good eggs.Just my opinion.


----------



## CLP (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I will get a slightly larger container for the big clutch as the one I have is a little smaller than a shoebox size and use the smaller one for the smaller clutch. 

As for giving or trading the tads/froglets to others, I would love to do that, but I am currently the only person keeping dart frogs (that I am aware of) where I live (Nova Scotia, Canada). I have joined Canadart.org and am currently the only one listed in my province. They don't sell these frogs in pet stores here and I have been unable to find anyone working with them . That being said, if anyone knows someone around here that is involved with them I would LOVE to hear about it!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

What about selling them to the pet stores?


----------



## CLP (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, that certainly crossed my mind. No better way to get exposure for these wonderful frogs and the hobby out here, but to get them out into the pet stores where people can see them. Does anyone have any experience with this? 

My biggest concern is, because the stores out here don't carry them, they also don't carry the fruit flies. I assume they would have access to them through their suppliers, so might be willing to take these on.

If anyone has dealt with the pet stores, I'd love some feedback!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sell the pet stores fly cultures to go with the frogs. 

Ed


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

CLP said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will get a slightly larger container for the big clutch as the one I have is a little smaller than a shoebox size and use the smaller one for the smaller clutch.
> 
> As for giving or trading the tads/froglets to others, I would love to do that, but I am currently the only person keeping dart frogs (that I am aware of) where I live (Nova Scotia, Canada). I have joined Canadart.org and am currently the only one listed in my province. They don't sell these frogs in pet stores here and I have been unable to find anyone working with them . That being said, if anyone knows someone around here that is involved with them I would LOVE to hear about it!




You'd be surprised,if you advertise on here that you had clutches or tads locally they probably wouldn't last .There are alot of people who read this site even if they aren't members yet.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

oddlot said:


> You'd be surprised,if you advertise on here that you had clutches or tads locally they probably wouldn't last .There are alot of people who read this site even if they aren't members yet.


I agree with Lou. I started doing reptile shows this year and the amount of froggers out there is truly amazing. Most don't post a lot on forums. As for the pet stores, talk to them, be honest and reliable. Keep in mind they'll need to make 100% profit and you are wholesaling your animals. Same with the flies. 

Send me a PM if you like, Christine.


----------



## CLP (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone. As the eggs continue to develop, the first clutch is looking like most of them are not going to develop properly. I see a few that definitely are developing into tadpoles, but a lot of big white "balls" too which I assume are the ones that are not developing. At least half the clutch I think.

I pulled the second clutch and thought I'd take a stab at raising them completely outside of the tank. There are 10 so far that are developing. Too bad I can't get a good look at the ones in the tank . Oh well, shouldn't be too much longer and I'll know for sure. They were laid 8 days ago. 

Once the froglets are well developed, I'll start by posting them as available on a couple of forums. If that doesn't do the trick, I might give the pet store option a closer look.


----------

